# A Message from DW - Happy Xmas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

2019 has been a great year for Detailingworld and it wouldn't have happened without you. As we all look forward to spending some time with friends and family, I would like to take the opportunity to say thank you.

To all our sponsors across our social platforms and all our valued commercial partners for the important role they all play. We thank you for your support this year and we hope that will continue into 2020.

To the inspired we hope you have enjoyed the friendly Forum and our informative youtube channel , along with our very busy Instagram feed.

And to all our loyal fans whose support us this means we can keep Detailingworld inspiring more individuals into the Detailing fold.

To The Team behind DW we thank you all - The moderators who do a tiresome job , the review team , the DW crew and of course the members.
We look forward to building on the successes of 2019 and hope that 2020 is an even better one.

Have a restful festive season as you all deserve. Thank you again, and here's to a wonderful 2020.

Bill, John and Team DW

A Final note you may want to watch the video below ;-)


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas all, thanks for everything you do for the forum and I can't wait to be a part of it through 2020!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Can only agree with, Cole... the backroom boys make this site a great place to hang out and learn.

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all !


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all 

I hope santa brings us all the products, accessories and machinery for cleaning cars we all want (don't necessarily need but need to have)

Lee, Fay, William and Eris X


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all the team at DW! Thank you for such a wonderful forum!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Guys. Great Forum and Merry Christmas.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks team, merry Christmas!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Merry xmas all, have a good one!!


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This site keeps on growing from strength to strength and long may it continue. Happy holidays


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone on Detailing World.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Merry xmas everyone!

Have a great one and roll in the shiny car weather season!!!



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas all! Thanks DW for providing us a wonderful platform to share all things detailing and more.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all at DW, Admins, Sponsors and forum users. Been a member here for 10 years and learned a lot, and still learning!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cheers Whizzer and Happy Christmas and a great new year to you and the DW staff and to all the guys/girls on here:wave:


Kev


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas. I have yet to find a forum that's so willing to help.
The admin team have once again gone above and beyond with this forum.

Cheers guys and girls.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody !!!!


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone and thanks for all the knowledge you've shared!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Merry Christmas. Take care everyone.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys👍. Fantastic effort put in by everyone at DW, may 2020 be even more successful


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Seasons Greetings to one & all, thanks for giving me ideas, help, and inspiration. Oh, and helping empty my wallet ...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Been to busy cleaning....

Merry Xmas, 
and
A Happy New year to everyone 
S


----------

